# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Son 10 Yılın En Büyük Altın

## iputisamo

Son 10 Yılın En Büyük Altın Madeni ..............Yeniçağ

Uşak'ın Eşme ilçesi yakınlarındaki altın madeni dünyada son 10 yılda saptanan en büyük altın rezervi çıktı. üıkarılacak altının tahmini toplam değeri ise 2.4 milyar dolar.Kanadalı Eldorado Gold firmasının Türkiye Temsilcisi Tüprag şirketinin Uşak'ın Eşme İlçesi'ne bağlı Katrancılar köyü yakınındaki Kışladağ madeninde, 1997 yılında başlattığı altın çıkarma çalışmalarında son aşamaya gelindi. Bölgedeki madenin, dünyada son 10 yılda rastlanan en büyük altın revervi olduğu belirtildi. 

Tüprag'ın Halkla İlişkiler Müdürü Mehmet Yılmaz, son noktaya geldiklerini söyledi. Yılmaz, 17 yıl süreyle faaliyet gösterecekleri maden için gerekli tüm yasal izinlerin alındığını belirterek, ilk altının en geç 2006 yılının ilk aylarında döküleceğini söyledi. Maden bölgesine şimdiye kadar 80 milyon dolarlık yatırım yapıldığını ifade eden Yılmaz, yıl sonuna kadar geçecek olan süre zarfında yatırım miktarının 100 milyon dolar seviyesine ulaşacağını bildirdi. Yılmaz, şu an 386 kişinin çalıştığı altın madeninde bu rakamın 17 yıl için 400 ile sabitleneceğini belirtti.

SON 10 YILDA SAPTANAN EN BüYüK REZERV

132 milyon ton cevherin işleneceğini, ton başına 1,23 gram altın alınacağını kaydeden Mehmet Yılmaz, ğBölgedeki altın rezervi 200 ton. Bu, dünyada son 10 yılda saptanan en büyük altın rezervi. üıkarılacak altının tahmini toplam değeri ise 2.4 milyar dolar olacakğ dedi.

Kışladağ Altın Madeni'nde alt yapı çalışmalarının devam ettiğini ifade eden Yılmaz, şunları kaydetti: ğBölgede son bir yılda yapılan çalışmalarda, 1.5 milyon dolar harcanarak, 34 kilometre orta gerilim elektrik hattı, 11 milyon dolar harcanarak özel araziler satın alındı. 6.5 kilometre yol 1.6 milyon dolara mal olurken, 11 kilometre mesafeden 1.2 milyon dolar harcanarak, su getirildi. İnşaatlar bitirildiğinde ise tesise toplam 167 milyon dolar yatırım gerçekleşmiş olacak. şu anda bina ve tesis inşaatları devam ediyor. Altın Madeni'nin aylık harcaması 3.5 ile 4 milyon dolar arasında değişiyor.ğ

Yılmaz, siyanür konusunda ise ğTürkiye siyanürü yeni tanımıyor. Her yıl 220 bin ton siyanür ülkeye girmektedir. şu anda inşaatımız hızlı bir şekilde devam ediyor. Gerekli hazırlıkların yapılmasının ardından siyanürün ülkeye nasıl getirileceği konusunda görüşmelere başlayacağız. şu anda ülkemize siyanür getirilmesi söz konusu değildirğ diye konuştu. Mehmet Yılmaz, üretim izni için inşaatın tamamlanmasını beklediklerini sözlerine ekledi.

----------

